# Someone on Craigs List is selling a ton of cigars for cheap in MN!



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Normally I wouldn't say anything, but I cannot afford this deal on the whole and it is an insane deal!

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/clt/713228384.html is the ad and http://web.mac.com/lissfinancial1/CIGARS_and_Humidor_for_Sale/CIGARS.html is the specifics

I was amazed when I saw this....

By the way, I am not affiliated with this in any way shape or form and take no responsibility for anything in it. I just saw a great deal that others may be interested in... Also, if someone wants to split this up a bit I might be in for something here or there...


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

I wonder where he stole it from?


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Holy jeeze - 
An aristocrat+
Opus x22 2004 Edition complete set.

Diamond Crown Maximus-Stanfords 90th in leather box. Complete set.

Fuente Reserva Anejo Limited. 21 cigars

Hoyo De Monterey de Jose Genere-135th anniversary Rothchilds. 43 natural and 45 maduro.

2006 Holiday Collection Extra special reserve box.

Davidoff Diademas Finas 100th Ann. -8 cigars

Davidoff Robusto 100th ann. 7- cigars

God of Fire 2004 by carlito full box.-6 cigars

God of Fire 2005 by Don Carlos full box 10 cigars

God of gire by carlito 2005 9 coffins.

Fuente Fuente chateau de la Fuente aged SElcection forbidden x Lancero 2004- 4 cigars

fuente fuente forbidden x serie robusto Tres, 2005 -4 cigars.

2 davidoff diadems in coffins.

Macanudo 2000 vintage cabinet Selecxtion Number VIII-14 cigars

Partagas 150 Robusto Signature Series -15cigars Over $30 per cigar

Padron 40th ann. Humidor with 39 cigars Box #566

Padron 1964 Exclusivo’s -13 cigars

Ashton 20 year salute Esg. Full Box.

Padron 1964 ann. sampler. 

Soprano Limited Edition humidor with 50 cigars.

H.Upman vinatage Cameroon w/cigar press


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

All for 3G's


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

DAAAAANG, somebody is desperate for money!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

If only I were in MN.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

ahhhhhhh....... schiesse...........



wondering what spousal surgical testicular removal is worth.


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

i wonder what kind of results begging would accomplish?


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

so tempting...


----------



## Dukeuni (Apr 26, 2007)

My God, man oh man, I have not seen anything so tempting for a long time (besides the misses of course, if she is reading this board....). Amazing humi, and a incredible collection. If I lived closer to MN (as in, 6 hour drive or less, even with current gas prices) I would jump on this. 

Oh well, back to work, and time to day dream about having that kind of set-up.


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Actually, If I lived in MN, Id arrange a "group buy" with some fellow local CS BOTL....Offer $2500...Split it 5 ways and sell the humi to compensate costs....H


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks this smells too fishy? Honestly, if he knows about Aristocrats & he has all those great smokes, surely he can figure out Craigslist isn't the best place to list them & he can get two-three times more by splitting them up on cigar boards.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

RUJohnny99 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this smells too fishy? Honestly, if he knows about Aristocrats & he has all those great smokes, surely he can figure out Craigslist isn't the best place to list them & he can get two-three times more by splitting them up on cigar boards.


I think this smells fishy, but if you pick everything up in person and can inspect everything you will be fine. I think it sounds like he just robbed a B&M or something, but who knows.


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

RUJohnny99 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this smells too fishy? Honestly, if he knows about Aristocrats & he has all those great smokes, surely he can figure out Craigslist isn't the best place to list them & he can get two-three times more by splitting them up on cigar boards.


He probably isn't looking into it trying to make as much money as possible. I would imagine he really just needs 3k immediately and priced it to move quickly with minimal effort. Maybe he can't smoke any more due to health concerns and this is his way of Paying It Forward. Who knows.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

RUJohnny99 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this smells too fishy? Honestly, if he knows about Aristocrats & he has all those great smokes, surely he can figure out Craigslist isn't the best place to list them & he can get two-three times more by splitting them up on cigar boards.


It would be very odd for a B&M to have such a humi, or the selection of sticks, for that matter.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

replicant_argent said:


> wondering what spousal surgical testicular removal is worth.


You may want to check in Beth's purse just to check if she still has them. It may make your decision easier.:ss


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Andyman said:


> You may want to check in Beth's purse just to check if she still has them. It may make your decision easier.:ss


You're just mad because you can't find which pawn shop Michelle hocked yours at in 2004.:r


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

replicant_argent said:


> You're just mad because you can't find which pawn shop Michelle hocked yours at in 2004.:r


Oh yah, well... I got nothin.


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

Andyman said:


> Oh yah, well... I got nothin.


Pretty much what I said after I got divorced from my first wife.  If I tried to get this set up, I'd have 2 ex-wives. LOL


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

PM me if you would be willing to throw $500 up toward a group buy on this...


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

PM sent but I think I'm willing to spend more than $500


----------



## mnelson (May 19, 2008)

Lorglath said:


> PM me if you would be willing to throw $500 up toward a group buy on this...


Ill put up $1500...........


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

mnelson said:


> Ill put up $1500...........


Ditto, but you already have my list. I'll wait to see where the dust settles on this.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

I am calling the guy in about 15 minutes, then I have a sales call for work... I will be home withing 1.5 hours and will post the details...


The point of the call:
I want to setup a visit to see the humidors and be able to comment on their shape, also take pics.

Take a look at all of the sticks to verify they look real... bands are on tight, properly packed tobacco, not veiny... general things that make cigars look fake...

Also see if anything smells fishy about the deal.

I am trying to work on this fast, so please be somewhat patient with me, I will post what I find out as soon as I am able. this is high on my priority list for the day


----------



## mnelson (May 19, 2008)

Lorglath said:


> I am calling the guy in about 15 minutes, then I have a sales call for work... I will be home withing 1.5 hours and will post the details...
> 
> The point of the call:
> I want to setup a visit to see the humidors and be able to comment on their shape, also take pics.
> ...


I just called and it is sold....


----------



## Ego Archive (Jun 9, 2008)

As I said, I'll probably pony up some as well.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

All Is good, I setup a viewing this afternoon as promised... if everything looks good, we will bang out the details tonight... However I need to make sure that ponying up the 3k won't F-up me closing on my first house on the 16th.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

mnelson said:


> I just called and it is sold....


If its legit, someone has bought a great collection :tu


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

....so what exactly is going on? Is it sold or what?


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

Good luck fellas...I hope this works out for ya. Looks like a sweet deal.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Alright everyone here is what is going on.

I called him today after you had all posted that it was sold and he let me know that he had two buyers setup... either from this board or from another board that it got posted on because I posted it here.... He wanted to give me a cigar for finding his buyer so he mentioned that I could come over and have a cigar with him so I did. I also talked with him and asked him if I came up with the 3k first if I could have it as I am in the state, he said sure.

As I was on my way over to him, one of the other buyers got a hold of him and offered him more money to secure the sale. He accepted. Therefore it is SOLD. I still went over there to get the whole story and to chat with him for a while. He went through a nasty divorce recently and she moved with his two little girls to another state, and he is now following them down there and needed some money to move. He was very informed about all of the cigars in his humidor and had the Aristocrat custom made for him. He is keeping all of the singles in the humi and was just selling off the items he had listed. All is on the up and up, his priorities changed and he was now somewhat getting out of the cigar obsession. 

I let him know that if his buyer falls through to call me, but from the sounds of it, that won't happen as the buyer is driving in from MA this weekend specifically to pick up this purchase. I acted as soon as I could for everyone and I hope that it is realized. I will let everyone who was interested know via PM if this becomes available on Friday from the buyer backing out. 

Sorry all, I tried as best I could.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Lorglath said:


> Alright everyone here is what is going on.
> 
> I called him today after you had all posted that it was sold and he let me know that he had two buyers setup... either from this board or from another board that it got posted on because I posted it here.... He wanted to give me a cigar for finding his buyer so he mentioned that I could come over and have a cigar with him so I did. I also talked with him and asked him if I came up with the 3k first if I could have it as I am in the state, he said sure.
> 
> ...


Thanks anyway man, but I figured this wouldn't last long. If you had posted this like 10 days ago, I simply would have dialed him up and bought it on the spot but after selling so many boxes and buying new ones I've emptied my cigar fundage.


----------



## Ego Archive (Jun 9, 2008)

Thank you Lorglath, you were moving faster on this then I was, so I appreciate everything you did with this!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Lorglath said:


> I also talked with him and asked him if I came up with the 3k first if I could have it as I am in the state, he said sure.
> 
> As I was on my way over to him, one of the other buyers got a hold of him and offered him more money to secure the sale. He accepted. Therefore it is SOLD.


So he said he would sell it to you, then accepted a higher offer before you arrived?

If you were driving there with the 3K, then that is BS....If the offer was just tentative, then maybe not.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

I didn't have 3k in my pocket at the time, but I would have gone and gotten it if everything was kosher... I tend not to go to some strangers house from craigslist with 3k in cash the first time I meet them.... all and all, i wasn't the first offer therefore this probably worked out as it should.


----------



## carterwsu (Apr 3, 2008)

Did you still light up a smoke with him and if so, based off the guys incredible list of smokes, what amazing stick was it?


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes I did, it was a Montecresto limited edition 2006 ISOM... it was a good smoke that we shared over even better conversation

by the way... if the buyer from MA happens to be on these boards, can you please send me a PM?


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow! Did anyone take the time to figure out a realistic value of this?
Crazy deal. I won't be surprised if we start seeing pieces of that pop up for sale.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Its worth a lot :tu


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

The first thing I thought when I saw it was divorce. I had it the other way though, I figured it was the wife selling it to get even with the soon to be X. A friend of mine got a 1969 Barracuda for a $1000.00 dollar check. The car was titled for some reason in the wifes name and she was selling everything she could before the divorce. As of the last time we spoke, the friend said the check had not been cashed, that was after he had the car for over a year and fully titled in his name.

Free Cars Rock :tu

Chas


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow, he's been working on that collection for a while. I don't even know how to begin pricing some of it. I feel for him, going through a divorce and all. I"m sure quite a few of us do!! I remember when a lot of my guitars went by-by in the same quick fashion.

I'm gonna pour one down for the guy tonight, and toast something nice. I hope whoever does come up with the deal is a true BOTL.


----------

